# Barber and company transfers



## cspaur (Sep 21, 2012)

The good more expensive prints from barber and company transfer with no problem. On the other hand, there cheaper .25 cent marked down transfers dont press right. I have done about 5 of the quarter ones and they either are patchy, they dont stick on the corners and start peeling or they dont have the color or quality. Is this due to them maybe being old or just bad quality or is it because of my press or settings. I am going by the instructions and pressing around 380 for 10 secondes at atlittle more than medium pressure. Any help or similar cases. My other more expensive transfers from them and my transfer from other companies are coming out fine so im clueless

Thanks,
Cody


----------



## twistedfuks (Oct 2, 2012)

Usually, when transfer companies mark transfers down, it's because they are older designs,
That are not selling.... Transfers have a shelf life.... The factors are age, and the type of paper,
they are printed on. Some of the better companies, always use the good paper for their stock designs... But not all... Just try to work it out... Maybe rubbing the design after pressing... Peeling it, after it cools a bit... If they are destroying garments, through them in the trash, and don't buy the discounted ones from them again.
Good luck


----------



## cspaur (Sep 21, 2012)

ok thanks, I will also try a different lower temp. The shirt is fine, just the transfer dosent adhere correctly.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The manufacturers only sell off the older, stale stock. Some might work fine, others not. Usually they end up not being a bargain.


----------



## twistedfuks (Oct 2, 2012)

cspaur said:


> ok thanks, I will also try a different lower temp. The shirt is fine, just the transfer dosent adhere correctly.


Don't lower the temp.
Press.... Rub with cloth for 10 seconds, then try to peel...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

When I get patchy transfer lowering the temp works for me.


----------



## martin43 (May 15, 2017)

I know that this post is old but I've purchased silk transfers from Barber and Company and I'm having issues. After pressing by their directions the images scratch off with a little bit of effort. I've tried different heat settings and pressure. I have other transfers that I've had done at another supplier. I pressed them both at the same time onto the same shirt as a test. The other supplier held up great, Barber same problem as before. Did you ever get to the bottom of your issues?


----------

